# Kim Kardashian - Heute ist Hochzeit !!! Update



## Mandalorianer (20 Aug. 2011)

*Kim Kardashian sieht Hochzeit gelassen entgegen​*


Kim Kardashian ist trotz ihrer bevorstehenden Hochzeit die Ruhe selbst.

Die Reality-TV-Darstellerin wird am Samstag, 20. August, dem Basketballspieler Kris Humphries das Ja-Wort geben und obwohl der Tag einer der wichtigsten ihres Lebens wird, verspürt das It-Girl keine Panik.​
"Alle meinen, dass man total panisch wird, aber ich bin absolut ruhig", sagt sie im Gespräch mit 'People'. 
"Ich glaube, dieser Panik-Moment ist schon vorüber."


Obwohl es für die 30-Jährige nicht die erste Ehe ist, nachdem sie bereits von 2000 bis 2004 mit dem Musikproduzenten Damon Thomas verheiratet war, hat ihre kleine Schwester Khloe, die 2009 den Basketball-Profi Lamar Odom ehelichte, Tipps für Kim parat. "Jemand sagte zu mir, dass man bei seiner Hochzeit seinen Mann beiseite nehmen und für eine Weile stumm in einer Ecke stehen und alles beobachten und genießen soll", erklärt Khloe. "Das habe ich selbst auch zu schätzen gewusst, weil alles so schnell vorbei geht. Es ist schön, einfach mal fünf Minuten für sich selbst zu nehmen."

Einem Teil der Hochzeit sieht Kim Kardashian derweil doch nervös entgegen: dem Moment, in dem sie und ihr Zukünftiger ihre selbstgeschriebenen Ehegelübde austauschen. Vor kurzem verriet ein Nahestehender dazu: "Die eine Sache, die sie nervös macht, ist ihr Gelübde. Sie will, dass es genau richtig ist und schreibt es selbst. Kim fällt es außerdem schwer, einen Song für ihren ersten Tanz auszusuchen."

*Kim Kardashian: Märchenhochzeit für’s Fernsehen inszeniert
​*

Los Angeles. Wenn sich Kim Kardashian und ihr zukünftiger Ehemann, der Basketballspieler Kris Humphries, in Montecito, Kalifornien, bei einer rauschenden, extravaganten Zeremonie das Jawort geben, wird das mit einem Megaaufwand vor allem für’s Fernsehen inszeniert.

Das Kardashian Event begleiten die Kameras von E! Entertainment Kim und die ganze Kardashian Familie auf ihrem Weg von den Hochzeitsvorbereitungen bis zum Traualtar. 


Das Hochzeitsspecial wird dann zum Ende der sechsten Staffel von ‘Keeping up with the Kardashians’ ausgestrahlt.

Kims Märchenhochzeit: Das Kardashian Event
Teil 1 am Sonntag, den 15. Januar 2012 um 21.00 Uhr auf E! Entertainment.
Teil 2 am Sonntag, den 22. Januar 2012 um 21.00 Uhr auf E! Entertainment.

Das berühmte It-Girl verspürt vor dem großen Tag keine Panik. "Alle meinen, dass man total panisch wird, aber ich bin absolut ruhig", sagt sie im Gespräch mit ‘People’. "Ich glaube, dieser Panik-Moment ist schon vorüber."

Auf die Frage, mit wem sie die Nacht vor der Trauung verbringen wird, antwortet sie indes: "Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei meiner Familie sein."
Obwohl es für die 30-Jährige nicht die erste Ehe ist, nachdem sie bereits von 2000 bis 2004 mit dem Musikproduzenten Damon Thomas verheiratet war, hat ihre kleine Schwester Khloe, die 2009 den Basketball-Profi Lamar Odom ehelichte, Tipps für Kim parat. "Jemand sagte zu mir, dass man bei seiner Hochzeit seinen Mann beiseite nehmen und für eine Weile stumm in einer Ecke stehen und alles beobachten und genießen soll", erklärt Khloe. "Das habe ich selbst auch zu schätzen gewusst, weil alles so schnell vorbei geht. Es ist schön, einfach mal fünf Minuten für sich selbst zu nehmen."

Einem Teil der Hochzeit sieht Kim Kardashian derweil doch nervös entgegen: dem Moment, in dem sie und ihr Zukünftiger ihre selbstgeschriebenen Ehegelübde austauschen. Vor kurzem verriet ein Nahestehender dazu: "Die eine Sache, die sie nervös macht, ist ihr Gelübde. Sie will, dass es genau richtig ist und schreibt es selbst. Kim fällt es außerdem schwer, einen Song für ihren ersten Tanz auszusuchen."

Die Premiere der sechsten Staffel ‘Keeping up with the Kardashians’ findet am 30. Oktober 2011 um 20.10 Uhr auf E! Entertainment statt.

*Da wünschen wir Ihr viel Glück für den neuen Lebensabschnitt 

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Lax (20 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Kim Kardashian - Heute ist Hochzeit !!!*

Da bin ich ja mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Aug. 2011)

*Hochzeit von Kim Kardashian: Die wichtigsten Infos - Update*

*Heute ist es endlich soweit – gegen 20 Uhr deutscher Zeit steigt die Hochzeit des Jahres!
It-Girl Kim Kardashian (30) gibt ihrem Verlobten, Basketballer Kris Humphries (26),
das Ja-Wort. Und damit ihr auf dem letzten Stand seit,
gibt es hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Fakten.​*

- Location! Die Zeremonie findet in einem 29 Millionen Dollar-Anwesen in Montecito, Kalifornien statt. Die Gäste nächtigen im nahe gelegenen „Four Seasons“-Hotel.

- Pssst! Die komplette Veranstaltung findet in einem gigantischen Zelt statt, damit das glamouröse Brautpaar vor den neugierigen Kameras der Paparazzi geschützt ist. Schließlich hat Kim die Bildrechte für ein nettes Sümmchen exklusiv an den Fernsehsender E! Verkauft. Die Gäste müssen sogar eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterschreiben!

- Gäste! Die Gästeliste wurde kurz vor Schluss nochmal gekürzt: Aufgrund von Sicherheitsbestimmungen wurden 50 Gäste wieder ausgeladen. Es werden aber immer noch rund 1000 Leute erwartet. Mit dabei sind angeblich Stars wie Kanye West (34), Justin Bieber (17) und Will Smith (42).

- La Mamma! Um auf der Hochzeit makellos auszusehen, legte sich Kims Mutter Kris Kardashian (55) extra unters Messer!

- Trauzeugen! Die Brautjungfern werden wahrscheinlich Kims vier Schwestern sein. Zunächst hieß es, sie sollten Grün tragen. Doch diest stellte sich als Scherz heraus. Was sie wirklich tragen, ist daher noch unbekannt.

- Vorschriften! Damit das Gesamtbild passt, haben auch die Gäste eine Outfit-Vorgabe: Sie sollen in Schwarz-Weiß erscheinen – sie müssen schließlich zur schwarz-weiß-silbernen Deko passen!

- Flower-Power! Kim ließ extra für den großen Tag Hunderte weiße Rosen aus Südafrika einfliegen.

- Das Kleid! Kims Hochzeitskleid wurde von Kult-Designerin Vera Wang (62) entworfen. Gerüchten zufolge wird sie aber nicht traditionell in Weiß heiraten. Wir dürfen gespannt sein!

- Styling! Über den Rest ihres Looks ist schon etwas bekannt: Angeblich wird Kim mit einer Hochsteckfrisur erscheinen und High Heels tragen. Sie kann zwischen vier verschiedenen Paaren Louboutins entscheiden – alle extra für sie entworfen!

- Money, Money, Money! Kim hat extra für die Hochzeit ein Parfüm kreiert, das sie tragen wird, wenn sie zum Altar schreitet. Ihre Fans können „Love by Kim Kardashian“ für 100 Dollar erwerben.

- Der Brautvater! Kim wird von ihrem Stiefvater Bruce Jenner (61) zum Altar begleitet.

- Humphries! Die stolze Braut wird den Nachnamen ihres Mannes annehmen – auf dem Papier versteht sich. Uns wird sie weiterhin als Kim Kardashian erhalten bleiben.

- Business first! Die Flitterwochen der Neu-Verheirateten werden erstmal verschoben: Kim steht schon bald wieder für ihre Reality-Show „Kourtney & Kim Take New York“ vor der Kamera.

So, jetzt kann die monströse Party aber endlich steigen! Drückt die Daumen, dass doch einige Details der Hochzeit durch sickern. 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (21 Aug. 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht. Ich würde aber wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht wollen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Aug. 2011)

Am gestrigen Samstag war es endlich soweit: Kim Kardashian (30) gab ihrem Kris Humphries (26) ganz romantisch in Montecito, Kalifornien das Ja-Wort. Bei traumhaften Temperaturen und in einer wirklich idyllischen Umgebung feierten die frisch Vermählten mit ihren Gästen bis in die frühen Morgenstunden. 




 

​


Unter ihnen: Eva Longoria (36), Lindsay Lohan (25) mit ihrer Mutter Dina (48), und auch die hochschwangere Mel B. (36) kam mit ihrem Ehemann Steven Belafonte (26). Den Gästen mangelte es wirklich an nichts, wie die ersten Bilder beweisen. Jeder von ihnen wurde vom Hotel in einem Luxuswagen abgeholt und direkt bis zur Location gefahren. Dort angekommen erwartete sie ein wunderschönes Areal, welches in den Farben schwarz-weiß gestaltet war. Auf dem Grundstück wurde ein riesiges Zelt aufgebaut, das mit Stoffbahnen, ebenfalls in den Grundfarben, abgehängt wurde. Eva und all die anderen hielten sich auch an den strengen Dresscode. So trug die Schauspielerin ein schwarzes Kleid mit passenden schwarzen Ohrringen. Lindsay Lohan erschien in einem bodenlangen weißen Kleid, die Haare hochgesteckt. Selbst die fünf-stöckige Hochzeitstorte war in Schwarz-weiß gehalten. Diese war auf einem Glastisch angerichtet, der in der Mitte des Festzeltes stand.

Die Familie Kardashian kam zunächst sehr leger gekleidet an und zog sich dann direkt vor Ort um. So erschien Kris Humphries zunächst in einem schlichten T-Shirt mit einem Rucksack auf den Schultern. Auch Kims Stiefvater Bruce (61) sowie ihr Bruder Robert (24) erreichten die Feier im Freizeit-Dress und zogen erst kurz vor der Trauung ihre Anzüge an. Ob Kim denn nun wirklich ein farbiges Brautkleid trug, ist noch unklar. Denn die Braut schaffte es, den ganzen Abend über unentdeckt zu bleiben!


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## congo64 (21 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch Kim - möge es lange halten


----------

